# Energy Power bars



## iislander (Feb 20, 2008)

I am looking to make my own energy and power type bars. Does anyone have any good ideas? Jack


----------



## Dina (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Sur Power Bar Recipe Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## redkitty (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been wanting to make these, Video: Big Sur Power Bars Recipe - 101 Cookbooks


----------



## Inferno (Feb 21, 2008)

iislander said:


> I am looking to make my own energy and power type bars. Does anyone have any good ideas? Jack


 
I would have said making an ordinary candy bar or brownie and add in tons more sugar or caffine (or gurana).


----------



## sattie (Feb 22, 2008)

iislander... you have any ideas what you would like to have in your EPBs?


----------



## Fancymushroom (Feb 29, 2008)

Make flapjacks with bananas, peanut butter/almond butter and protein powder in place of some of the oil/fat component. Add raisins or chopped dried apricots.

They won't keep as long as some store bought ones but they'll taste amazing and do you alot more good!


----------



## amy5708 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fancymushroom said:


> Make flapjacks with bananas, peanut butter/almond butter and protein powder in place of some of the oil/fat component. Add raisins or chopped dried apricots.
> 
> They won't keep as long as some store bought ones but they'll taste amazing and do you alot more good!


 
I make my "pancakes" with only oatmeal, protein powder, and egg whites. Top with natural pb or sugar free syrup. Yum!


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 2, 2008)

I make very good energy bars


----------



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

I seem to remember an episode of "Good Eats" where Alton Brown was making them-you may want to do a search on the Food Network website


----------

